# Twisted chain changing a tire...how do I fix this?



## DirtySanchez (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey Everyone, 

Well, I put new tires on my bike, removed the rear one on the small gear and when I tried to put it back in I see my chain has a loop ring on it.

I tried to straighten it, went on youtube looking for 'twisted road bike chain videos' and same on this forum and found nothing.

I have no clue how I twisted it, I put the bike upside down to change it and now there is this loop in there that I can't straighten out.

I would take a picture and show you but the picture size requirements on this board are too small for what my iphone 4 takes and I can't figure out how to resize a photo on iphoto enough to show you one.

Should I just shoot myself now? or is there a solution to this without having to go pay the bike mechanic again?? :mad2::mad2::mad2::cryin::cryin:

Thanks


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Pay the man.


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

What chain do you have? Break the chain and reattach?


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Re-size your pictures with a free image / picture converter - google this idea to find a few. (also keeps the pic from doubling the size of the forum web page when we try to view - I really dis like side scrolling  ). Or perhaps lower your phones picture image settings and to a lower mega pixel and retake the pics.

If you did not remove the chain from the bike, you just have a loop that can be undone. If you have a rear derailleur (not a single speed) it is even harder to mess up and I do not think you did any serious damage to your chain. Did you also take the Rear Derailleur apart to unthread the chain ? (you dont need to, just wondering since I cannot see what is going on)

Sometimes chains can be like Rubik's Cubes. So keep messing with it. Post some pics if you can.


----------



## DirtySanchez (Sep 26, 2011)

i didn't remove anything other than the wheel, i'll keep messing with the chain to see if i can get it straightened out, don't know if there's any resizing picture software for apple for free but ill look 600x600 is pretty small


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

If you didn't undo the chain. It should go back on. Look at another bike or picture of another bike to get the wheel on correctly in relation to the position of the RD.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

If your chain is still on a front chainwheel, take it off the chainwheel to untangle it, then put it back. You might have to shift the front derailleur over a bit if the chain is on the big ring.

Strange things happen to upside-down bikes. Next time, don't do upside-down. Hold the bike up by the saddle with one hand and remove/replace the rear wheel with the other. After you get the axle into the dropouts, set the bike back on the ground. Then center the wheel (which it might have done by itself when setting the bike down) and tighten the quick release.

.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

yeah since there is a DR and you did not take it apart (at the cage) ... seems odd that there would even be a problem. Might be a lot of slack in your chain. But some how or another, there should be a way to get this back together without breaking the chain. There is really no way for the chain to become permanently tangled.

Oh one other thought. When removing the wheel, did you take the chain off the front chain rings and pull the chain off toward the pedal and off the crank arm? You could get a "twist" in it that way, but it WILL be able to be put back right without breaking the chain.

And FWIW, if you did remove the chain from the front chainrings, there really is no reason to do this to remove the rear wheel. The RD is spring loaded and will move back to allow the wheel and cassette to be removed. 

Sure hope we can get you back together. Flying blind here though without a visual.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Karma's a ******



DirtySanchez said:


> Well, I put new tires on my bike, removed the rear one on the small gear and when I tried to put it back in I see my chain has a loop ring on it.
> 
> I tried to straighten it, went on youtube looking for 'twisted road bike chain videos' and same on this forum and found nothing.
> 
> I have no clue how I twisted it, I put the bike upside down to change it and now there is this loop in there that I can't straighten out.


I'm thinking this is Karma for your screen name choice. Just saying.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

I hate twisted chains so much that I now carry a DeWalt sidegrinder with cutoff wheel, 1500 watt power inverter, and a deep cycle marine battery in my backpack on long rides. Oh, don't forget a good chain breaker and six masterlinks. Now I just cut the offending area out and scab in a used length on old chain. Of course, I could just carry a spare chain and link, but that would make the ride very mundane and boring.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

DirtySanchez said:


> I put the bike upside down to change it and now there is this loop in there that I can't straighten out.


As was already said - if you didn't break the chain, it can't be twisted. It can be looped (as you said) and that's pretty simple to fix. One loop is caused by the pins snagging - just jiggle and it's gone. Two loops is were guys get hung up - because they can't be undone independently. The trick to eliminating the loops is to work them together - each is the opposite of the other. When they meet, they cancel themselves out and the chain is back to normal. Work one loop toward the other. Don't try to eliminate that loop - keep the loop nice and loose. When it reaches the other loop, it will (seemingly magically) disappear.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

OldZaskar said:


> As was already said - if you didn't break the chain, it can't be twisted. It can be looped (as you said) and that's pretty simple to fix. One loop is caused by the pins snagging - just jiggle and it's gone. Two loops is were guys get hung up - because they can't be undone independently. The trick to eliminating the loops is to work them together - each is the opposite of the other. When they meet, they cancel themselves out and the chain is back to normal. Work one loop toward the other. Don't try to eliminate that loop - keep the loop nice and loose. When it reaches the other loop, it will (seemingly magically) disappear.


+1 best description with out pics or video.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Dirty Sanchez,

Yes shoot yourself now...
You don't know how to use your iphone, this is bad and means...
1. You are over the age of 65
2. You don't like reading directions
3. You have no business with that much technology

You should never, ever flip you bike upside down unless you are under 12 years old and you're on a Huffy.
Flipping bike upside down can result in.... 
1. Forcefully twisting and unwillingly tweaking your chain in endless loops that you cannot describe.
2. Saddle scratches that are un-repairable.
3. Handlebar scratches
4. Computer scratches
5. Generally looking like a newbie.

I suggest that you ...
Run to your nearest Apple store or your carrier and ask them how to use your phone.
Run to your nearest LBS and ask them to fix your chain, and while still holding your head low...ask them to teach you how to remove and re-install your rear wheel correctly.


----------



## DirtySanchez (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks guys, i took it to a bike shop and he straightened it in about 10 seconds, i'll take the advice to remove it right side up, it must have gotten twisted upside down

on another note, I got forte carbon pedals, lg bike shoes and a sella italia saddle... what a difference!!


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

glad you got it worked out. now it is time to go ride.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Hooben: *You should never, ever flip you bike upside down ...*

Don't forget to carry a bike stand with you in that case!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

serious said:


> Hooben: *You should never, ever flip you bike upside down ...*
> 
> Don't forget to carry a bike stand with you in that case!


seriously serious...if you can't remove/replace the rear wheel w/o turning the bike upside down you don't need a bike stand...you need a bike shop.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I can remove the wheel just fine, but I usually need to do something to the wheel after removal! Flipping the bike is just natural since neither seat or top of hoods get scoffed if you are careful.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> seriously serious...if you can't remove/replace the rear wheel w/o turning the bike upside down you don't need a bike stand...you need a bike shop.


Exactly. And it is funny to watch people remove/replace the rear wheel AND clean their chain with their hands while doing so. Upside down or otherwise.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

So, are you supposed to carry a work stand wherever you go, in case you need to remove your back wheel? I don't know about y'all, but when I leave my bike right-side up without the rear wheel, the chain and derailleur sit on the ground...Therefore, I flip my bike...gently, to avoid the aforementioned scratches.


----------



## j.carney.tx (Jun 15, 2011)

1. loosen quick release
1a. loosen brakes
2. pick up bike by seat
3. push wheel down out of frame
4. lay bike gently down on it's LEFT side (and not on the chain or derailleur )


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

after I crashed on the 1st I had 2 loops in my chain when i picked it up, wheel never came out and i haven't a CLUE how they got there. It was FAR easier to "break the chain" at the master link take it off, straighten it and re-install. Still baffles me how the chain got that way. I run into the same "loop" issue with a chainsaw chain I have just thrown into the case pretty regularly. Difference is, one is razor sharp!


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Well if you're alone, it's perfectly acceptable to lie the bike down on the side of the road. Usually one of my friends will hold the bike up while I fix the problem. 
I know, these are old habits...and it's very taboo to see a prized bike upside down. Sorry.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

So it is ok to lay the bike down, but not upside down? Do you guys think you will impress anyone with this kind of ridiculous rule?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

serious said:


> So it is ok to lay the bike down, but not upside down? Do you guys think you will impress anyone with this kind of ridiculous rule?


i'm not worried about impressing anyone, that's just the way it should be done. i'm surprised it's not clearly stated in the rules.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

BikeLife said:


> Why do


Wut? Come on, use your words.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> Wut? Come on, use your words.


He messed up the quoting feature and wrote his response in the third quote bubble.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

cxwrench said:


> Wut? Come on, use your words.


Or maybe not.😉[/QUOTE]


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

old_fuji said:


> He messed up the quoting feature and wrote his response in the third quote bubble.


Unfortunately, his response was to insult the other poster.

Who posted this a decade ago.

Not helpful.😒


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> i'm not worried about impressing anyone, that's just the way it should be done. i'm surprised it's not clearly stated in the rules.


Since we're already in a dredge, I gotta say... how did I go all these years without having this list of rules?

Edit to add: Just finished the entire list. This rules list should have a thread of its own!


----------

